
Bridge.me meetings that call you - dusing
http://bridg.me/
======
SeoxyS
The typo in the title of this very HN submission is a perfect demonstration of
why this startup has an awful name…

~~~
dusing
Oops.

It is a startup weekend project, I supposed they could get a better name once
they get some sleep.

~~~
paul9290
Which StartUp Weekend did you participate in and is this winner of your event?

I attended one in my hometown of Baltimore - huge turn out and was a sold
event. Can't wait to do another Start-Up Weekend!

~~~
untog
I was at the NYC one this weekend. Bridg.me stood out as one of the best of
the weekend, for sure. I was surprised that Playmob won, though they seem like
they have a solid business model. Disappointed at coviewer.tv, to be honest.

Anyhoo, winners here:

<http://nyc.startupweekend.org/2011/04/17/winners/>

------
rokhayakebe
You have to love it when a service comes in and completely changes the way you
think about the problem it is solving. This falls into the "What in the world
didn't anyone think about this before?"

Great solution.

~~~
Terretta
IfByPhone's conferencing does this, they call it "Smart Conference". Love it,
nobody joins the call late. Freaks people out. Some even tell the group, "Hi,
this is Joe, sorry I can't talk right now, I need to jump on call." "Um, Joe,
you're on it."

PS. IfByPhone offers an API for it too:

[http://public.ifbyphone.com/about/press/ifbyphone-
announces-...](http://public.ifbyphone.com/about/press/ifbyphone-announces-
smart-conference-calling-api)

~~~
rokhayakebe
If you invented it and noone knows about it, then you did not invent it.

------
maddalab
Gawk !!!

I tried registering, and the responded with a verify email that had my
password in clear text. I'd wait for a few days before you try using the
service, for anything.

~~~
bobthecow
Eesh. Sorry about that. The password was only emailed for debugging during
development, since we weren't storing it (plaintext) in the database. It has
been fixed :)

------
sankara
The concept is great. Kudos to that. Just a minor quirk - there is no timezone
information in the create new call page. Even if timezones are not supported,
indicating the current timezone would have helped.

~~~
justinisaf
It pulls it from your Google Calendar - so whatever time zone Google thinks
you're in, is what is used.

------
ericflo
Impressive idea, clear messaging, and a nice solid design.

~~~
Skywing
I agree. Although, I'm not a huge fan of the common phrasing such as
"impossibly simple", or "stupidly simple". Something about having the word
impossible or stupid in big bold letters on my landing page just makes me feel
like I could choose a word that satisfies the same message without those
negative words on there like that. But, I see it used all the time like this
and always end up thinking the same thing that I just explained here. So, I'm
probably a minority here. heh

------
uscfan1781
Was at the NYC startup weekend and saw their pitch and it was by far the best
one. Really great example of using straightforward technology to solve a huge
pain point and customer problem.

------
mcdowall
Nice app and good design, however I have a problem with this and other startup
projects I have seen in startup weekends that there is just not enough
information before asking me to signup, where is the 'about' page?.

Also, call me ignorant but how does someone trademark a slogan over a weekend
(footer) - "The Conference Calls You™ "

~~~
saikat
You don't actually have to register a trademark to use the TM symbol.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trademark_symbol>

~~~
rrival
Yeah, TM is free, (R) means registered and costs ~$450+

------
timjahn
Cool idea! Agreed that the name/URL needs to change, as demonstrated in the
title of this original post. I love the simple, clean design/branding, very
well done, especially for a weekend's worth of work.

------
cllabs
Does this utilise Twilio? Would love to see a pricing structure and what
countries it's available in before registering. Is it tied to a single phone
or can you set different numbers on a per meeting basis?

~~~
catch23
Why would it matter if it used twilio? You could do this idea just quickly
without it...

~~~
barrydahlberg
Availability and pricing of things like Twilio is pretty variable outside of
the US. Last I checked Twilio wasn't going to work for most SMS down here in
NZ for example. Not sure about voice.

~~~
cllabs
Exactly right. We're based out of Australia so it's horribly annoying to see
so many cool startups that don't provide service to us down here. The majority
of voice/sms startups these days use either Twilio or Tropo (including us) so
that severely limits the cost or even use of a service for Australians.

------
frankdenbow
One of my favorites from Startup Weekend NYC. It's something we call think
about if you have ever been on a conference, and fits my needs pretty well.
Congrats!

------
thorax
Like the idea, but how do you get it to call you back if you drop off or if
you miss the call? Is there a dial-in also provided for those situations?

~~~
Terretta
On IfByPhone, the moderator or host sees on the dashboard they dropped, clicks
a "call 'em back" button.

<http://public.ifbyphone.com/services/conference-calling>

------
startuptrakr
You should also checkout CallMeMeeting. Same weekend, same problem, same
solution -- two different startups, two different cities. They won 2nd place
winner at KC Startup Weekend. Mentioned in preso ... already selling service
to large beta customers. Nice job to both teams. Love the concept!

------
mattberg
Since you are making outbound calls, I'm curious how you will handle
verification of phone numbers? It looks like I can enter whatever phone
number(s) I want, which seems like it could be abused by spammers.

------
filisha
Bridge me : Perfect name. Kudos to the idea and creaters. Awsm Job !
"Impossibly simple" needs a second thought !!

------
dylanrw
<3 the look. Also <3 the content. Also Also <3 url.

------
nicpottier
Love the idea. nice work.

------
bkorte
Love the design.

------
fragsworth
Some of the greatest innovations come from Soviet Russia

------
socialmediaking
It's Brid.me not Bridge...

~~~
callahad
Somewhat amusingly, it's neither brid nor bridge, but rather bridg. :)

